# Two PCs one domain



## axonjaxon (Jul 14, 2015)

I joined a Pc to a domain earlier only to find out later on another user couldn't log in due to user not being found. Turns out the PC I joined had the same name to the one the other user had issues with.

Luckily It wasn't a major issue, logged on as local admin, changed Pc name and took off domain then rejoined and voila, all is good. Also did a flushDNS on that Pc. Always check your work, otherwise you will look like a fool. Did I miss anything else?

You live and you learn, live and learn....


----------



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

Been there done that. You wouldn't be the first one . 


That is what I did to make things right. Removed the computer from the domain and re-joined.


----------



## fishscene (Apr 1, 2015)

I personally loved it when a machine didn't "report in" to our update server or monitoring tools. I would recycle the name and didn't have any problems until the user complained of something miniscule. Turns out, the machine was on the network, but not registering in DNS, talking to AD, or anything, but was still allowing domain logins. For some reason, logging in with my account would cause a cascade of failures as the machine "woke up", the old machine would attempt taking over the machine record in AD, which caused the computer with the same name to flip out. So now I've got another user freaking out because "weird things are going on" and they panicked and pulled the plug, losing all their work and corrupting files.
And yes, the machine passed virus inspection. In the end, we had to rename both computers, and for good measure, I re-imaged to older machine. The machine never should have dropped off the domain in the first place and shouldn't have been processing AD logins for such a long period of time. Oh the person using the newer machine saved their files locally, not on the network. It was my fault they lost their work. 

tl;dr:
User had odd issue. Log in with my account, 2 computers flip out and I became responsible for corrupted files someone unrelated to the issue didn't bother to save correctly. Luckily, no one could think of how it could have been avoided, but it was still seen as my fault.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

nexxev0 said:


> Been there done that. You wouldn't be the first one .
> 
> That is what I did to make things right. Removed the computer from the domain and re-joined.


Easiest way, IMO.


----------

